# Help chick vomiting



## abeabi (Apr 5, 2017)

I accidentally overfed my one chick before I headed to work, I wasn't being careful  . (Was at work for 5 hours, I feed through the night to compensate) When I looked into the nest I saw that it has been vomiting, and I'm very concerned! 
Its skin also does appear red, and has appeared red the last few days also. Took this to mean it may be dehydrated, and have been feeding some water from an eyedropper in addition to formula. 
How do I help my chick recover from this tonight? It appears sort of fluffed up, have not fed yet, assuming it did not get to digest any food from this morning, but for some reason it has small amount of food left in crop? has this not been digested? 
Otherwise crop does/has appeared normal, no sour crop, no overstretching, or yeast or anything like that. 
Chick Hatched on May 22nd


----------



## abeabi (Apr 5, 2017)

First photo is her this morning, begged for food, active, round eyes, 
Second photo is right now, skin is very red, appears fluffed up, will not beg for food, doesn't want to open eyes.

What do I do


----------



## ninfatiel (Jul 22, 2016)

This chick looks close to death...it needs ASAP vet care, at least you can try keeping her in warm/moist "'sick bird "cage and tube-feed her rehydrating fluids like gatorade and thin formula.. why I said tube-feed,because this chick wont beg or eat normally. Keeping her warm is essential,sick baby cant maintain temperature. If you dont have electric sheets or something-fill the regular rubber(disposable) glove with warm water-around every half hour... At this condition you cant go work for 5 hours,this chick needs a lot of care to make it.. All the best to you!


----------



## abeabi (Apr 5, 2017)

I thought for sure it was going to die within the night, I don't have work for the next 5 days so will be keeping very close eye. basically I kept warm with warm glove, force fed fluids VERY SLOWLY, and brought chick around its parents, which stimulated it to beg some. The parents fed it some immediately. after about 2 hours it perked up and accepted small amount of formula. It is currently aggressively begging parents for food, will continue to hydrate it. (just watching for parents plucking it again, so far all is ok)


----------



## EllenD (Oct 9, 2016)

Please follow advice given above, except don't use Gatorade, use unflavoured Pedialyte, it has less sugar and salt, Gatorade is loaded with sodium. 

Please do not "feed the chick to compensate" at odd hours! This is likely one of the causes of it's illness. How many weeks old is this chick? I'm guessing 5 or so? Should be fed only when the crop is completely empty and that should happen at regular intervals, at 4-5 weeks you should be feeding every 3-4 hours, with a 6-8 hour break over night. I'd be mixing formula with unflavored Pedialyte thinly and trying to hydrate him, but you cannot just overfeed chicks at off intervals to make up for missing feedings, that results in crop stasis, stretched crop, etc. 

"Dance like nobody's watching..."


----------



## asad393 (Aug 4, 2016)

Any updates over your baby ?

Sent from my CHM-U01 using Tapatalk


----------



## asad393 (Aug 4, 2016)

My pair also has plucking issue. You need to find who is the culprit and remove that from cage and keep him/her side by side so that both can see each other but only reliable one can ac cess the nest box. In my case it was female. See the photo I have attached and you will also find how I found out.









Sent from my CHM-U01 using Tapatalk


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Providing sugar and salt is the whole point of an electrolyte solution. The usual objection to Gatorade is the artificial coloring in it, not the electrolyte content. For short term use it doesn't matter, and most people are a lot more likely to have sports drinks on hand than Pedialyte.


----------

